# Tecumseh RPM specs??



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm looking for the governor RPM spec on a HSK600 tecumseh on a MTD snowblower. I've got a manual to tell me how to adjust it, but it doesn't say what the spec is. All it will tell me is: "R.P.M. settings may be found in microfiche catalog, card number 30." It is currently running at 4600 pm. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

4600 sounds pretty good to me, figuring in a 4-cycle usually rungs around 3-3500K


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I know I should be close but the gov linkage is hooked onto the bolt attaching the carb to the intake. I'm probably being too cautions even checking it after I rebuilt the carb, but I'd rather error on that side. Thanks again.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe this will help:
http://www.small-engines.com/adjustgov.html

Have a good one. Geo


----------

